# Curso de PLC allen bradley



## kodelioko (Jun 25, 2013)

Esta es una recopilacion de videos de entrenamiento del PLC allen bradlley S5
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI6mxvbTaySm_jhy9ibII2A


----------

